
Show HN: Frequently – The easiest way to create a free FAQ page for your project - ryangilbert
https://frequently.io/
======
Productific
More info in the first page would be helpful, e.g. screenshots of the
Dashboard. I don't want to sign up or read the full FAQ to found out how it
works.

------
hdfx
Nice job.

There's a typo at the bottom of the page, should be "Sounds good?" instead of
"Sound good?".

------
catchmeifyoucan
great idea! wish it looked more slick tho and had options for "themes"

~~~
ryangilbert
Custom CSS is something that will be coming!

I think I'm going to go that route instead of themes.

